

Signs The U.S. Housing Market Is Headed For Complete And Total Collapse - andrewljohnson
http://www.businessinsider.com/15-signs-that-the-us-housing-market-is-headed-for-complete-and-total-collapse-2010-8#home-sales-at-depressing-lows-1

======
pg
The reason sales of new houses were so low in May is that an expiring tax
credit caused a big spike in April. The fact that this article doesn't even
mention that when describing the data makes it very suspect.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Well, he didn't say it in the first slide, but if you read on:

"The giant tax credit that the U.S. government was offering to home buyers
artificially inflated the U.S. housing market up until April of this year."

Also, it's worth mentioning that you can see the huge dip in the graph when
the credit expired, and then you can also see the months after follow the same
decline trend as the months before the credit.

The credit propped up that graph, and now it's gloomy again.

------
skowmunk
The question is, for how long is the collapse going to continue, and how
'total' is that 'total'.

Economic cycles have been going on forever, This is just another cycle, yep,
probably steeper and longer at the bottom than others.

When at the bottom of the trough, especially a steep one, its often difficult
to see the next peak.

